# Nissan Serena Minivan Spied Testing in the US



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *Nissan could be bringing a new passenger minivan to the U.S.*
> 
> Spied by _The Truth About Cars_ reader Felix, this heavily camouflaged passenger van was seen in California and at first, presumed to be a second-generation Nissan NV200 compact passenger van. However, after comparing the spy photos with pictures of a Nissan Serena, it’s clear that’s what is seen in the photos, which is out of place considering the van isn’t sold in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Serena Minivan Spied Testing in the US at AutoGuide.com.


----------

